# How to make Goats Milk/Buttermilk soap using MP base ?



## Ginger1880 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am new to this site and to soap making! I am from the UK

I am having a bit of a problem: I have searched high and low on Google for a recipe to make my own milk powder base soap

Every time I think I have found a recipe I open it and it says "once you have chosen your goats milk base soap..."

But I want to make my own!!!

What I want to know is:

* how do you make a goats milk/buttermilk soap by adding  milk powder to a plain opaque melt and pour base

I really didn't think it would be a difficult thing to find out but it really seems to be proving rather difficult!!

I emailed the company I bought my dairy powders and soap supplies from twice and they haven't got back to me

Last night I thought i would try make a plain buttermilk soap using the buttermilk powder I have - I searched the internet and it seems to be that to reconstitute buttermilk powder you add it to water at 10%, so I took 125g of opaque MP and added 15g buttermilk powder (mixed it a wee drop water and I know its a bit more than 10%) then added 5g of cocoa butter.... Have no idea if this is right or not

I will see what its like to use

Does anyone know how to make dairy powder soap using a plain melt and pour base?

Thank you

Karen


----------



## pops1 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have never tried this but l found this in my soap file and l apoligise to the original poster of this for not giving credit for it because l really can't remember where l got it from.
"Goats Milk
1/2-3/4 cups of fresh Goatsmilk per 4 pound of soap.You can start with 2-3 T per pound.Keep in mind if you are adding liquid you may need to balance with hard oils or butters.
If you don't have access to fresh ,you can use powdered or canned.I don't dilute the canned at all,and l make the powdered extra strength!
To reconstitute the powdered water use distilled water."
As l said l haven't tried this myself so please let us know how you go


----------



## Ginger1880 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok

So do you think that using the amount of mp base as my _water_ and adding the buttermilk powder accordingly wasn't the best?

I wouldn't know where to start trying to balance my recipe with other oild or butters

I think it did work, I did hum and haw about making the powder up in water first but thought it may prevent the soap from setting

Why would you use distilled water?

Also someone suggested to me that using water to mix the powder in may make the soap go off and using oil would prevent this, I did make a bar of soap up using olive oil to mix the powder and it has no lather - would the olive oil cause it to not lather?

Thank you pops1 for the recipe!

Kx


----------



## pops1 (Nov 11, 2009)

The rule of thumb is 1 tbs per 1 lb of oils,you can mixed them up but no more than 1 tbs .Then again you will read about people using 2-3 tbs but l have always stuck to the 1 tbs rule.
The Olive oil will make your soap lose its lather and is added to increase the hardness of the bar and the moisturizing effect of the soap.Also if you use Olive oil in clear soap base its inclined to give it a yellow tinge.So that is why you lost your lather to balance that you add an oil that adds lather like Castor oil or you can use Liquid soap or sugar which l have just found out makes a great bar of soap and helps with the hardening too
I found this in the search engine of our forum,the search engine is a great way to find out answers to your questions quickly also a good place to find out about the other oils that can be added to soap.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... wered+milk
I have just checked another forums search engine and people seem to add the Goats milk powder to either distilled water,tiny bit of glycerin,melted soap base and FO.you mentioned somebody told you the water might make the soap go off l think that might be why they use distilled water. 
Hope this helps,l think its all experiment and experiment with melt & pour until you have it right.Good luck


----------



## SoapAddictSince16 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Distilled Water*

Tap water (and spring water, too) has impurities in it that can cloud transparent soap, especially if you're making a clear batch.  Distilled water is your safest bet because it has no impurities.


----------



## billybrain (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, you can use liquids other than water to make the lye solution for your soap. Perhaps the most popular alternative liquid is goat’s milk which makes a lovely, creamy, moisturizing soap. Others rave about coconut milk which gives lots of creamy bubbles. Soapers also use cow's milk and even buttermilk.

BUT you need to be extra careful. Different liquids can react to the lye differently than plain water. Also note, as the lye heats up, it will start to scorch the sugars in the milk and turn it brown and foul smelling. The good news is the smell doesn't remain in the final soap, and you can minimize the scorching with a few simple tips.


----------

